# Powerwise 3500 watt generator



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Generator has less than 8 hours running time on it. Runs excellent and is very quiet. Call or text 801-440-7211


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

$200.00 cash


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------

